# IS IT REALLY WORTH TO RECYCLE CATALYTIC CONVERTOR



## hrushi (Oct 6, 2009)

HERE I GET CATS FOR 20-40$ EACH IS IT REALLY WORTH IT :?: 
DOES IT REALLY YIELD MUCH Pt, Pd OR Ru
FOR HOW MUCH SHOULD IT GET THE CATS FOR
THANK YOU
HRUSHI


----------



## Alex (Oct 6, 2009)

It depends what catalysts you get, price range for them between 1$ and 250$.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 6, 2009)

hrushi:

No way.....do not pay that money....8-10 USD is the maximum price you have to pay.Paying more means no bussiness.

Best regards.

Manuel


----------



## Alex (Oct 6, 2009)

It's obvious to pay as little as possible...


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats funny, 
Here in the states they go for a little more than that.
I don't think I've run across one with any ruthenium in it yet though. :lol: 
Maybe I should be buying them from you guys!

Mark


----------



## EDI Refining (Oct 8, 2009)

North American , European, asain, South american markets are all different

all different pricing, all different catagories


----------



## RajunCajun84 (Nov 22, 2009)

knowing which ones to buy and which to avoid is something to consider. asian models and aftermarket cats aren't worth fooling with unless you have a large quantity. I would advise avoiding them. German "bmw, mercades, saab, etc.." cats and large GM catalytic converters are the ones people aim for. Also being a mechanic, I recomend running from any labor having to do with an asian model vehicle.


----------



## golddie (Nov 23, 2009)

Then Asian are not worth much
German and American is better
How can a person identify if a cat is Asian or American or German
Are there marks on it
I don't mean to remove it from its cover where the honeycomb is the only thing you have then its probably impossible to tell


----------



## solarsmith (Jan 2, 2010)

the best price of each after looking at 6 online buyers on the net today.
foreign large $115
foreign small $80
large GM $96
large domestic $61
small domestic $40
after market $8
raw honey comb $7 a pound
small bead $25
bead $4 a pound
jumbo bead $65
exotic $165

I have found 35 diferant catagories for ctalytic converters. the above are just a few of the common ones. I buy them but I sure dont pay the above prices the listed prices above show the higest prices being payed today.
Prices have gone up a bit the last week. (how high can they go?)
If any one gets wind of any prices higher than what you see here let me know. I will up date the list Thanks Bryan.

most of the big cat buyers have raised prices the last 2 weeks. 

With the moderators ok I will post the names of the companys that have public price list. Not an ad.... 

I would realy like to know any data as the pgms in catalyst.. any help on this would be greatly apreceated.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2010)

I have these three PDF's that are good for Cat ID.
I cannot remember for the life of me where i got them.

They show the location and dimensions of the honeycomb inside as well
as the vehicle manufacturer they came off.

Does anyone have any idea what the PGM measuremnts that are listed for each
cat are referring to?

Kg, Gram, Milligram, Oz?

They are about 9Mb in size so may take time to download if you are on dial up.

http://tinyurl.com/y9rmtu4

http://tinyurl.com/ye7c63f

http://tinyurl.com/y97g4ky

Regards 
Buzz


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like the measurements you are asking about are in grams. Do you have a spreadsheet that goes with these for easy calculating of totals?


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2010)

I think grams come into the equation somewhere but i don't think the figures given
are showing the PGM content total in grams.

One of the cats shows Pt 0,010.
I know there is more than 0.01g of Pt in that cat.

Buzz


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 3, 2010)

Could it be percentage of weight of the honey comb?


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah, think you might be right.

I was originally looking at the total weight given in grams.
Some of them show 1900g, so that figure must be the total weight of the cat
as the honeycombs are nowhere near that weight (none that i've processed anyway!)

The PGM figures given must be what to expect from the weight of the honycomb when you
dig it out. Maybe, lol 

Buzz


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 3, 2010)

Not sure if it is the weight of the honeycomb once taken out because PD & PT are listed on some of the items so it must be a percentage of weight of something. The weight that is listed I feel is the total weight of the cat, metal and honeycomb.


----------



## Refiner232121 (Jan 3, 2010)

How about those that are saying not to pay more than 8-15 dollars


----------



## Buzz (Jan 3, 2010)

I process mine on a hobby basis.
I'm not in it for a weekly paycheck to pay the bills.

I will buy cats at £20 GBP (about $30) all day long.

Bear in mind i'm in the UK and Euro cats have more PGM's in them than asian and US.
I process them using Lazersteves DVD method and make money at it.

In fact, just done a quick calculation and i would be ok paying £40 (approx $60).

Renember, i'm not running a business, it's just a part time hobby for me and that's probably the difference.

Buzz


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 3, 2010)

Buzz,
The first two links seem to be the same 16 page pdf. Are they different somehow?
Jim


----------



## Palladium (Jan 4, 2010)

I think they are the same Jim.

Great PDF. Buzz. 

Thanks, This one's going in my collection too.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 4, 2010)

I never realised they were the same!  

That'll teach me to check first before posting.
They have different file names on my PC, i just took it as granted they were different.

Sorry about that folks.

Buzz


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Buzz. The two are great, I was hoping there was a third that might help answer the numbers questions.
Jim


----------



## Buzz (Jan 5, 2010)

The original owner of the files has been in touch.
I now remember where i got them from.

I don't think he's too keen on me sharing them so i've removed them
from where they were being stored.

I've also apologised to him privately.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 5, 2010)

Buzz said:


> The original owner of the files has been in touch.
> I now remember where i got them from.
> 
> I don't think he's too keen on me sharing them so i've removed them
> ...



I take it from that the figures must be close to being correct then. Do you remeber what the figures on the files represented. From examining the files the figures must represent amount of honeycome in the cat's and not the total weight of the cat. Does the break down represent percentage of PGM in Honeycome or weight of PGM in the honeycomb. 

I will promise not to upload or share the files with anyone since you have made the statement of the original maker of the files.


----------



## plamenppp (Jan 10, 2010)

Buzz said:


> I process mine on a hobby basis.
> I'm not in it for a weekly paycheck to pay the bills.
> 
> I will buy cats at £20 GBP (about $30) all day long.
> ...




Do you mean "Fundamentals of Platinum and Palladium DVD"? I intent to buy it. Does it show how to process the cats?


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## pinwheel (Feb 20, 2010)

My buyer has a booklet that runs at least 10 pages with at least 500 types of cats on it with at least 10 categories of price. I should really sell this booklet on ebay. Mygod!

I can get from $5 for aftermarkets upwards of $200 each for mercs and such.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 20, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> My buyer has a booklet that runs at least 10 pages with at least 500 types of cats on it with at least 10 categories of price. I should really sell this booklet on ebay. Mygod!
> 
> I can get from $5 for aftermarkets upwards of $200 each for mercs and such.



With the amount of _*FREE*_ information and help that you will recieve from the forum it would be nice of you would reciprocate and pass that info onto the forum. 8)


----------



## pinwheel (Feb 20, 2010)

Of course I was joking when I said I would ebay it... sort of...

I think it would be a huge resource. I will consider your request seriously over the weekend.

My buyer is not a refiner. He is a middle man. I believe the booklet to come from his buyer to the extent that he can use their data to sort pm values.

I think he is buying around the state and then end cutting them in a shear and sending the honeycombs to a refinery. This is as much as I can glean from my situation.

He pays fairly good, but it has to be worth it to send them past the middleman. My problem is I do not have any volume to speak of in cats. I get them randomly from customers who are generally not focused on such stuff.


----------

